# Shock collars



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

These are great LOL










:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thats hilarious man.... you must be bored LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Kinda kids are sleeping. And I saw them a while back but never had anyplace to post them till now LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

anybody else have any dumb videos?:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are awesome....LMAO


I once tried one of the training collars with the remote on my thigh and it was horrible...LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that was awsome i have a freind i think i can talk into doing that and i will video it and share lol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That would be great.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Funny vids.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is another funny vid





 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a good one.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That was great.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I got a better one but it's innapropriate. I'll PM it to you. Pass it around if you want.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oooh lord only knows what kinda freak crap Buz has on the computer! lmao


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha. I'll never tell.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

